# Best 4-bay Chargers



## Raks92 (19/1/17)

Hwst guys!!

I have been shopping around for a new charger as I sold my i4 Nitecore as a bundle with my old vape goodies.

What do you guys recommend, what do you guys think of the Golisi L4 Charger vs the NiteCore i4/d4 and the Efest luc v4.

Thanks in advance 

Raks


----------



## Rusty (19/1/17)

Nitecore D4 !!!!! best invesment ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/1/17)

Never heard of the Golisi.

However the Hohm Base battery charger seems really awesome.
I'd go for the Luc v4 over the Nitecore personally.

I really like my Opus BT-C3100 as well. The only other charger I would consider at the moment is the Hohm Base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (19/1/17)

luc v4 for the win.
has a usb output and comes with a car charger in the box, 0.5 / 1 / 2 amp charging .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (19/1/17)

After using several LUC's and Xtar chargers's for around 3.5 years I bought a 2016 version of the Nitecore D4 to replace a LUC 4 that finally gave up the ghost. I have not been disappointed in the D4. That said the one I wanted to get was the 8-bay GyrFalcon All-88 by Enova. The only sources for it I found were in China, and the delivery time was very long. I couldn't wait that long, so bought the D4 instead. I have thought about adding a couple more D4's, or still buying and waiting for a GyrFalcon so I can retire to backup the last of the LUC's and the Xtars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/1/17)

shabbar said:


> luc v4 for the win.
> has a usb output and comes with a car charger in the box, 0.5 / 1 / 2 amp charging .


That would make me think that he should get 2 I2 chargers (like I have) since they all charge at 2A max in total. That way he'll have 4A charging at 1A per battery if he does 4 instead of twice as long at 0.5A per battery on a single 4 bay charger. I wanted the D2 when I was looking but considering all the charging technology is exactly the same as the I2, I didn't think it was justified to per twice the price at the time so I could see a cool screen. They both manage charging rates the same and stop charging when the battery is full but the I2 has the 4 indicator lights instead of the digital display of the D2.

Been using them for years now and no problems. They also double up to charge all those different rechargeable batteries from my sons toys and electronic air fresheners etc that don't charge in the other chargers becuase of material type used or voltage limitations etc. This things just figures out what material it is and chargers it in an appropriate way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raks92 (19/1/17)

Thanks for the recommendation guys. Do you know where in South Africa I can get the Hohm slice/efest chargers?


----------



## gdigitel (19/1/17)

Hohm base charger you can get from http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/batteries-chargers/products/hohm-base-charger
Unfortunately they out of stock at the moment, hopefully they have stock incomming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (19/1/17)

It's an awesome charger that can manage up to 2A charging per battery x 2 I think.
With 4 batteries it does 1A x 4. Also automatically detects if battery was over drained and then tries to revive it. If your battery not performing well you can set it to do battery doctor which does give the battery a bit of a boost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (19/1/17)

Spydro said:


> After using several LUC's and Xtar chargers's for around 3.5 years I bought a 2016 version of the Nitecore D4 to replace a LUC 4 that finally gave up the ghost. I have not been disappointed in the D4. That said the one I wanted to get was the 8-bay GyrFalcon All-88 by Enova. The only sources for it I found were in China, and the delivery time was very long. I couldn't wait that long, so bought the D4 instead. I have thought about adding a couple more D4's, or still buying and waiting for a GyrFalcon so I can retire to backup the last of the LUC's and the Xtars.



@Spydro 

Try this place, I got my All-88 from them.

https://www.imrbatteries.com/enova-gyrfalcon-all-88-8-channel-digital-battery-charger/


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (19/1/17)

Raks92 said:


> Hwst guys!!
> 
> I have been shopping around for a new charger as I sold my i4 Nitecore as a bundle with my old vape goodies.
> 
> ...


Efest bud, I had nitecore and sold it and bought efest, what's awesome about the luc v4, that many people don't know is that it has a 1 amp charge for all 4 bays, it has a 2 amp charge for 2 bays for fast charge, and also has the lower charge for all 4 bays, I keep it on 1 amp to charge my batteries and keep them safe, and in emergencies I can use the 2 amp charge, and all three charge modes can be used in car with the car charger it comes with. And!!!! U can also insert a battery and use it as a mobile charge bay from the battery to USB. You'll never regret buying it, it's better than the 6 bay as the 6 bay doesn't have a 1 amp charge mode


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> and also has the lower charge for all 4 bays,



Do you know what this lower charge is @Oceanic Vapes ?
Is it 0.5A ?

PS - thanks for your post on the Luc4


----------



## gdigitel (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> Do you know what this lower charge is @Oceanic Vapes ?
> Is it 0.5A ?
> 
> PS - thanks for your post on the Luc4


Lowest charge is 0.5A on all four bays.

When I bought the Hohm Base, the EFEST Luc4 was my charger of choice until I found the Hohm Base. The Hohm base just clenched the deal with the fact that it was designed with Li-Ion batteries in mind. "_It's the *world's first oscillating charger* developed specifically for Li-ion cells. It is purely focused on putting the "giddy up" back in batteries." _is their product blurb.
Also after finding so much unhappiness with regards to efest batteries advertising incorrect max amp draws, I did not want to take a chance with the actual charger. 

Only negative is the bloody american plug connector. Vape Cartel does supply an adapter with the charger though. This adapter does however not work in our modern 2 point plugs (the ones that look like this <**>) as it is a rectangle type( [**] ) .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/17)

Thanks @gdigitel 
Much appreciated

Lol, loved your pictures using the ASCII characters - perfect !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (20/1/17)

LOL @Silver I really did not see chance to explain the plug shape with words and pictures speak a thousand words anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (20/1/17)

Silver said:


> Do you know what this lower charge is @Oceanic Vapes ?
> Is it 0.5A ?
> 
> PS - thanks for your post on the Luc4


Hey silver, the lower charge is a .5 amp charge

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raks92 (20/1/17)

I bought the new i4, its rocking

Reactions: Like 1


----------

